# Gaming Laptop bis 2000 Euro



## Alucarth (24. April 2017)

Guten Morgen Zusammen!

wie aus dem Titel bereits ersichtlich suche ich derzeit ein Gaming Laptop für max. 2000 Euro. Nachdem ich mich etwas umgeschaut habe muss ich sagen, dass die Auswahl doch ziemlich groß ist und die inneren Werte bei den meisten Geräten relativ ähnlich sind, auf was sollte man hier achten bzw. welches Gerät könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Mir ist bewusst das ein Desktop Rechner zum zocken natürlich besser ist, allerdings bin ich ab September viel unterwegs und da ist ein Laptop einfach praktischer . 

Meine Wunschliste:

Geforfe 1070 GTX
16 GB RAM
Intel i7
17 Zoll
Min. eine 256 GB SSD (auf eine große HDD lege ich wenig wert weil ich ohnehin eine gute externe Festplatte hab)
Mattes Display

Sollte es Sinn machen wäre ich auch bereit etwas mehr auszugeben .

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

MfG Alucarth


----------



## Cinnayum (24. April 2017)

Top 10 Gaming-Notebooks im Test bei Notebookcheck - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Mal in der Top-Liste hier schmökern.
Ich würde es vermutlich mit dem ASUS G752,
Schenker P707
XMG P707 PRO Gaming Laptop 2017
oder
MSI GT72
mal versuchen.

So wirklich verschieden sind die in der Tat nicht.
ASUS hat halt nur schon vor Jahren dieses leicht keilförmige Gehäuse entwickelt, mit den 2 markanten Lüftern hinten an beiden Seiten, was nun alle mehr oder minder kopieren.

Leider liegen solche Geräte außerhalb meiner Größenklasse (15,6" als Hotel / Zug / Flugzeugreisender) und Budgets, so dass ich nicht mit eigenen Erfahrungswerten helfen kann.
Die größten Probleme der 15"-Geräte, Lüfter-Lärm und schlechte Akkustik, sind bei den 17"-NBs meistens nicht so stark ausgeprägt.


----------



## Jeretxxo (24. April 2017)

Was erhoffst du dir von einem Gaming Laptop wenn du unterwegs bist?
Die taugen als Mobiles Desktop Replacement, aber wirklich Mobil zocken kann man da nur eingeschränkt, meistens reichen die Akkus dann nur rund 2 Stunden, selbst im Idle kommst du selten mal über 5 Stunden Laufzeit, das vorweg,
hoffe du bist dir dessen bewusst und Gamin Laptops sind in der Regel auch alles andere als Leise, gibt zwar ruhige, aber wirklich leise Geräte nicht, nicht unter Spielelast.

Austattungs- sowie Kostentechnisch würd ich zu dem HP OMEN 17-W212NG tendieren, kost nicht so viel, hat ne gute und aktuelle Austattung mitsamt relativ großer m.2 SSD, dafür ohne HDD und hat einen der größten Akkus in der Klasse bis 2000€ und bietet nebenbei auch G-Sync, dafür wird er recht laut und warm.
Was aus meiner Sicht auch noch für ihn spricht... er sieht nicht aus wie nen aufgepimpter Tarnkappenbomber, wie viele andere Gaming Laptops, man kann ihn also auch mal aus der Tasche nehmen ohne sich direkt als Geek zu outen.


----------



## Alucarth (24. April 2017)

Es ist auch weniger dazu gedacht direkt unterwegs zu zocken, sondern viel mehr dazu am Abend nach dem Seminar/Lehrgang mal ne Runde einzulegen. 

Und ich würde ihn auch gerne während des Seminars zum arbeiten nutzen, also wäre es schon von Vorteil wenn es kein 5kg Tarnkappenbomber ist^^. Hab mir die Omen Produkte auch schon angeschaut, war nur etwas skeptisch weil es ja irgendeinen Grund haben muss, dass die im Schnitt 200 Euro billiger sind als die Konkurrenz.

Der XMG P707 PRO Gaming Laptop 2017 ist in meiner Wunschkombination leider außerhalb des Budgets.

Edit:
Hab mir den OMEN 17-W212NG nochmal angeschaut, eig genau das was ich suche! Die CPU ist sogar stärker als bei der teureren Konkurrenz^^


----------



## Ralle82 (25. April 2017)

Dieser müsste auch deinen Anforderungen entspechen:

MSI GT72VR 7RE Dominator Pro - 7RE-433 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Findet sich auch in den Top10 (s.o.).

Die 17-Zöller sind aber immer etwas schwerer, vielleicht kommt doch ein 15-Zöller in Frage?

MSI GT62VR 7RE Dominator Pro - 7RE-223 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der passt dann auch ins Budget 


Gruß


----------



## Firehunter_93 (27. April 2017)

Von den Omen würde ich abraten, wenn man ein Gaming Notebook haben möchte, muss man nunmal mit nem höheren Gewicht leben, dafür ist die Kühlung deutlich besser. Das GT 72 würde ich auch empfehlen, da ist die gpu auch austauschbar und es hat 120Hz. Dafür kein Thunderbolt 3. Eventuell noch das neue Alienware 17. Das


----------



## tomasvittek (30. April 2017)

verstehe ich dich richtig: die kühlung im omen ist nicht so gut?


----------



## iGameKudan (30. April 2017)

Ich würde eine austauschbare GPU nicht unbedingt als Pro-Argument für ein Notebook nutzen. Man hat da nämlich drei große Probleme, welche diesen theoretischen Vorteil deutlich zunichte machen...

a) diese MXM-Grafikkarten überhaupt erstmal irgendwo zu angemessenen Preisen kaufen zu können
b) diese MXM-Grafikkarten sind natürlich auch nicht genormt - man bräuchte also für die jeweilige Karte auch einen für das Notebook passenden Kühler
c) die Unterstützung von nachgerüsteten GPUs seitens des Notebooks


----------



## Dizzlery (28. Mai 2017)

Ich habe ein Asus G752 VY, allerdings noch mit einer GTX 980m drin. Bin aber alles in allem gut damit zufrieden. Ist natürlich ein Klopper, von den Abmessungen und dem Gewicht her, aber wenn dich das nicht stört, kann ichs nur empfehlen. Bei den neuen sollte ja theoretisch nicht so viel anders sein, als bei den "älteren"


----------

